
Sorry, folks. The LHC didn't find a new particle after all - user_235711
http://www.wired.com/2016/08/sorry-folks-lhc-didnt-find-new-particle
======
bpchaps
They wrote this editorialized piece of shit based on a single paper from LAST
NIGHT?!

When is wired.com shutting down? Soon? Please?

